# Planning permission required to build large shed in garden?



## mu66

I am hoping to build a large shed (steel hay shed, perhaps two bays, say 15 by 10 metres) in my garden ( I live in a rural area, have farmland around me - am planning on using the shed as a workshop for my hobby - car, vintage vehicle restoration)
Does anybody out there know what is the maximum size permissible without applying for planning permission?
Has anyone built a similar shed with or without planning permission?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## JJ1310

I believe the following is correct 

You can build a garage, carport, shed, greenhouse, kennel for domestic pets etc, as long as it does not extend out in front of the building line of the house and does not exceed 4 metres in height, (if it has a tiled or slated pitched roof). Or 3 metres (if it has any other roof type). The floor area limitation for exempted development is 25 square metres. The structure may not be lived in, used for commercial purposes or be for keeping of pigs, poultry, pigeons, ponies or horses. Garages, sheds etc to the side of the house must match the finish of the house. You cannot reduce the open private space, reserved exclusively for the use of the occupants of the house, at the side or rear of the house below 25 square metres. 

Check with your local authority though. You can be made to remove the shed if for example a neighbour complains.


----------



## z105

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ing-permission/planning_perm_altering_a_house


----------



## sydthebeat

mu66, you cannot build an agricultural shed (steel hay shed, as you describe) and then use it for purposes that are non agricultural.

jj1310 is correct with his/her info.... 25sq m is the maximum exempt.

However, if you were to build an agri shed and use it for agri purposes, then you could  possibly build 200 sq m... see page 190, class 6, here:
http://www.environ.ie/en/Publications/DevelopmentandHousing/Planning/FileDownLoad,8797,en.pdf


----------



## mu66

Thanks for getting back to me (have looked at the statutory instrument syd sent me - I will have to rethink my plans)


----------



## nutty nut

sydthebeat said:


> mu66, you cannot build an agricultural shed (steel hay shed, as you describe) and then use it for purposes that are non agricultural.
> 
> jj1310 is correct with his/her info.... 25sq m is the maximum exempt.
> 
> However, if you were to build an agri shed and use it for agri purposes, then you could  possibly build 200 sq m... see page 190, class 6, here:
> http://www.environ.ie/en/Publications/DevelopmentandHousing/Planning/FileDownLoad,8797,en.pdf



Class 9 would be a better option.


----------



## bacchus

sydthebeat said:


> jj1310 is correct with his/her info.... 25sq m is the maximum exempt.


 
I think it is 25sqm on the side and 40sqm at the back.
Anyway, exemption only applies if extension is attached to existing house afaik.


----------



## sydthebeat

bacchus said:


> I think it is 25sqm on the side and 40sqm at the back.
> Anyway, exemption only applies if extension is attached to existing house afaik.



the 40 sq m thing is for extensions, the 25 sq m thing is for garages / sheds....

nutty nut, yes, class 9 would describe the use better than the class 6 i was referring to...


----------



## Omega

I'm also thinking of building a shed near the house but protruding about 1m in front of the house line. Does this need permission, even if the shed is built from "non-permanent materials" such as wood, corrugated steel, etc.? It would be abot 27-28 sq. m in size and _*not*_ visible from the public road..... Thanks.....


----------



## nutty nut

You should read this


----------



## footinturf1

Are portal frame sheds (large shed 2000sqft), where the shed is totally removable frome the site, exempted from permission?


----------



## nutty nut

footinturf1 said:


> Are portal frame sheds (large shed 2000sqft), where the shed is totally removable frome the site, exempted from permission?


Yes they do require permission if they are domestic or business orientated.

There is an exemption for agricultural sheds of that size but again they would only be exempt subject to certain conditions.


----------



## sydthebeat

footinturf1 said:


> Are portal frame sheds (large shed 2000sqft), where the shed is totally removable frome the site, exempted from permission?




'portable', 'temporary' or whatever makes absolutely no difference to its stautus of being exempt or not. 

there a common myth out there that a temporary building is somehow exempt... its not.


----------



## RKQ

A large agricultural shed in your back garden over 25sqm requires planning permission. 

IMO these sheds are too high and unsightly to be erected beside domestic dwellings. I see it time and time again - a beautiful house with a terrible "monster" shed in the garden!


----------



## Tentman

RKQ said:


> A large agricultural shed in your back garden over 25sqm requires planning permission.
> 
> IMO these sheds are too high and unsightly to be erected beside domestic dwellings. I see it time and time again - a beautiful house with a terrible "monster" shed in the garden!


It could very well be, in most of these cases,  that  the activites that go on in the shed probably contribute to the upkeep of the beautiful house !


----------



## happy camper

tentman said:


> it could very well be, in most of these cases, that the activites that go on in the shed probably contribute to the upkeep of the beautiful house !


 
+ 1


----------



## RKQ

Tentman said:


> It could very well be, in most of these cases, that the activites that go on in the shed probably contribute to the upkeep of the beautiful house !


 
Thats true but do you really need a "hay shed" in your garden? 
Why spend a lot of time & money building a beautiful home and then spoil it by building an ugly metal shed beside it.

A standard 2 bay shed would have a floor area of 144sqm, being 12m x 12m internally and 6m high (20ft). Thats a bit excessive in a domestic setting. Its ideal for light industrial use, mechanical, farming or warehouse storage.

Those interested in supplementing their income with a hobby, ie small scale carpentry etc will find a 30sqm or 40sqm single storey garage might provide ample room.

Still, each to his own. (Maybe it more a case of _size_ matters!)

Any garage with a floor area _over_ 25sqm requires planning permission. There are also height restrictions on exempted development.


----------



## Towger

RKQ said:


> Any garage with a floor area _over_ 25sqm requires planning permission. There are also height restrictions on exempted development.


 
External area over 25sqm.


----------



## RKQ

Towger said:


> External area over 25sqm.


 
No, I disagree - *internal* gross floor area over 25sqm - as defined by Dept of Enviro - the same people that write the Building Regs & Planning Law. 

The old _1st time buyers grant_ or _Floor Area Certificate_ are examples of *internal* gross floor Area, meassured internally.

If you meassure a floor area for planning permission application, it is also meassurered internally - gross internal floor area. ( Even an Auctioneer will meassure the internal length by width to give buyers a total _internal_ floor area.)


----------



## onq

Towget and RKQ are both right.

For the shed to be considered exempted development, inter alia:

The internal area of the shed cannot exceed 25 sqm
The external area of the private open space must remain a minimum of 25 sqm

There are other requirements, but these relate to area.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## Willtrua

*Garden shed below 25m2 internal area, what about the 3m height*

Hi, thanks for all the info. I am starting to build of a garden shed and I plan to build the internal floor area less than 25m2.
It will have a box profile metal green roof with a pitch running to the back.
Do I go with the 3 or 4 meter height guideline, and dose this guideline refer to the internal height of 3 or 4 meters or is it refering to the outer height.
Many thanks


----------



## onq

What "pitch" is the roof?


ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied    upon                                                as a defence or    support -    in     and    of        itself  -         should          legal           action        be           taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                   Real Life with rights   to        inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the              matter     at  hand.


----------



## nutty nut

Willtrua said:


> Hi, thanks for all the info. I am starting to build of a garden shed and I plan to build the internal floor area less than 25m2.
> It will have a box profile metal green roof with a pitch running to the back.
> Do I go with the 3 or 4 meter height guideline, and dose this guideline refer to the internal height of 3 or 4 meters or is it refering to the outer height.
> Many thanks


As it is not a slate or tiled roof then the max. height under the exemptions is 3 metres which is measured externally


----------



## onq

There are ways around the surface finish issue.

Roof pitch could be an important factor.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                              as a defence or support -  in     and    of        itself  -         should       legal         action        be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                              Real Life with rights to     inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the         matter     at  hand.


----------

